# TruAudio CSUB-12 Review Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*TruAudio CSUB-12 Subwoofer​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

​

The TruAudio CSUB-12 has a lot to offer. The diminutive size belies its capabilities; based upon appearance alone you wouldn't think it has much to give, but you'd be mistaken. It can't really plumb the very depths, because it's just too small for that, but it certainly didn't embarrass itself either. With good overall dynamics and solid articulation the CSUB-12 proved unobtrusive, yet still quite capable. The price strikes me as rather high, and its only available from an authorized dealer, so there are some drawbacks, but for those who desire a small subwoofer that doesn't necessarily sound or act like one the CSUB-12 is definitely worth considering.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim, thanks for the terrific review of the CSUB-12:TT.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Another fine review Jim! :T

I must admit, for me personally, it would be hard to purchase this sub. Based on the review, it seems its most redeeming feature is to perform well for such a small cabinet. I have the space for larger, so I would most likely go that route and reap the benefits of the bigger cabinet.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Great review Jim! It sounds like this may not be the best overall value for a sub out there. Granted it has a small footprint, but how would it compare to something like the SVS SB1000? My guess is that it wouldn't be worth the extra money.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Were money no object I might take the TruAudio for day-to-day usage, because it seems to have a touch more presence. But factor in price as a consideration and I'd opt for the SB1000; it measures billiard-table flat and costs very little, which is a compelling combination. Wait until you try the SB1000 Dale. You're probably going to look at it and say "is this really a subwoofer?", which is what I did, but it may surprise you.


----------

